
Google's IPhone App Sets Trend Rebelling Against Apple's Rules - Anon84
http://www.dailytech.com/Googles+IPhone+App+Sets+Trend+Rebelling+Against+Apples+Rules/article13536.htm
======
flashgordon
man took me a few reads (like 20) to understand that heading. even then I was
not quite sure what it meant till I went through the whole article.

Firstly, it was not "completely" proven that Google had used
undocumented/secret apis.

Secondly, as noble as this article makes Google look, could there simply not
be a possibility that Apple would make an exception with this rule with
someone as big and "beneficial" as Google (who did provide one of the earlier
maps apps for the iPhone). Some call it colluding. "so what?", retorts the
mighty Jobs, ruler of the Appledom.

------
jdg
Crap headline. This has been going on since the app store first came out.
Everytime I see an app using UIProgressHud or something similar, I laugh.

Google isn't setting a trend here. They're just following.

